
How to instantly connect with anyone - Amorymeltzer
http://qz.com/584311/how-to-instantly-connect-with-anyone/
======
kseistrup
Interesting article!

Another good way to connect to people is that when the one you're talking with
ends a sentence, then you imagine a voice saying “And how does that make you
feel?” and you answer that question aloud.

